# Kingston HyperXperience Contest



## tamatarpakoda (Oct 27, 2015)

The Kingston HyperXperience Contest!

*www.digit.in/microsites/kingston-hyperxperience-contest/images/banner.jpg

If you are a *Kingston user* or *have used a Kingston product before*, this is the right competition for you! 
- You can find all the information you need about the contest here
- Please go through all the rules and regulations. (There aren't many >_<)
- You can win a lot of prizes and all you have to do is write a good review.
- The review has to be of a *Kingston* product.
- Here's a sample review for you to take a look at - Sample (Honestly, you guys can easily best this.)

Key points
*The reviews can be of the following Kingston product categories*
- SSD
- RAM
- Pen Drive
- Headset

*Please breakdown your review into four paragraphs covering these important aspects.*
- Build & design
- Features
- Performance
- Value for money

There is no limit for word count so you can write as much as you want but it's better to not put down a wall of text.
Punctuate your review with plenty of images, just upload your images to a image-host like IMGUR and put the link as plain text wherever necessary.
Remember, this isn't a simple Flipkart or Amazon review. *Quality matters*, the more information you put down i.e. screenshots and graphs(Use Google Docs or Excel to generate graphs) the better your chances are at winning this competition.

There are a lot of premium Kingston HyperX giveaways - SSDs, Memory Modules, Headsets - more information will be released in a while.


*Head over to the contest page and submit your reviews!
*
If you have any queries regarding the contest please post them here. Please feel free to share this post with as many people as you want to. You don't have to be members of this forum to be eligible so it's pretty much open to anyone who can write.
____________________________
You don't need to disassemble your Kingston product or do anything that invalidates the warranty for this contest.


----------

